# Project: 1967 Goya Rangemaster



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well heres a start since we have many people on here from many walks of life. I am hoping that someone may know someone who knows a guitar parts friend and can give me some help. Or Receive some good thoughts from everyone on guitarscanada and the world.

Project: 1967 Goya Rangemaster
Problem: I only have a body with neck and tuners original bridge and the wrong tailpiece with the original case.
Whats Missing: Split Z coil Pickups, Switches, Wiring. (Pickguard i have ideas)
Work the guitar needs: Refret, electronics wired up, and a setup.
Here are pictures of what the guitar is looking like currently; and what it would look like when complete.
The Project:







The Body







The Whole Guitar







The Back

What its suppose to look like: (Someone elses guitar)

























Why i bought this to restore/ put back together its a dream since i saw a Goya LP Copy from Korea. I have paid to much for this guitar and I will max its value by time its done. Yeah. But as others have said for a 67 this guitars body is in really great shape.
Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

My thoughts on my Goya for putting it back together when it comes to gear would be:

Clear pickguard
Gretch Tailpiece with the G cut out
Split pickups to try and get the same sound

When it comes to switches i keep getting told. That switches are like the ones on strats the 5way or 3way. What ever happend to the push buttons.
Dan


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

My late grandmother bought a Viking stove (T Eaton Co.) in 1954 and had and used that stove till she passed a few years ago. The stove is long gone. What was interesting was that it didn't have any knobs. All the elements were operated by push buttons. Yes, it was a push button range...

While I am SURE someone here will know just where you can purchase these switches... well, failing that if you are having a fun time finding those switches as guitar parts, you may find them through other avenues like vintage stove parts. Most manufactures of the day were using off the shelf switches made for industry and not for luthier.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;buwX5kxbTU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buwX5kxbTU0[/video]


All you need for that tail piece is a shape in solid metal and a friend that does cnc OR heck just a piece of metal and a friend that does cnc. Failing that, this looks pretty similar: Guitar Parts Resource:: Guitar Tailpieces












> [TD="width: 83%]
> *CHROME HARP
> TAILPIECE
> FOR THICK
> ...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The housings for the switches and the tail piece can also be made easier if you have or know someone that does have vintage originals and is willing to work with you and an artist. You can do a non destructive casting of both to make pour moulds from which you will have models to work from. You'd essentially do the same as making a silicon face mask on people. Would have to be undertaken carefully of course as parts otherwise are made of unobtainium. However, it may be worth your while to do because if you do get a good casting of the tail piece and switch covers and made a dozen or two in a lot, you probably could sell to other owners who need them for enough to recover your costs.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

If that is the correct volume knob there that was used on a fair number of radios/stereos in the mid to late 60's





Have a look at vintage radio sites, and look for replacement knobs there. There were a fair number used, though I think chrome was the common colour (aluminium really)


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

How much do you want to spend to restore?
here a some for sale.
Goya Rangemaster 109 B 1967 Blonde Guitar For Sale No1 Music DK
Guitarbroker.net for guitar parts including guitar bodies necks pick-ups and anything that will go on or in a guitar


and some interesting links during my search
Vintage 1967 Goya Rangemaster 109R Electric Guitar | MyRareGuitars.com | MyRareGuitars.com

Vintage Goya Guitars
Maybe put out some WANTED posts in some European sites for a parts guitar??


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

keeperofthegood said:


> [video=youtube;buwX5kxbTU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buwX5kxbTU0[/video]
> 
> 
> All you need for that tail piece is a shape in solid metal and a friend that does cnc OR heck just a piece of metal and a friend that does cnc. Failing that, this looks pretty similar: Guitar Parts Resource:: Guitar Tailpieces


I have this tailpiece it came with the guitar but it protrudes below the guitar and it doesnt have a nob for the guitar strap. 

The guitar needs a 1 1/2 -1 7/8 piece for attacting to the body.

For the push buttons I thought of the old blenders like my moms i just have not been out to value village for a look. I thought of this because they pop backup like the ones in the video. (Im currently banned from value village because im a sucker for deals)
Dan
(For those who wonder it was a buyer beware ebay special)


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

loudtubeamps said:


> How much do you want to spend to restore?
> here a some for sale.
> Goya Rangemaster 109 B 1967 Blonde Guitar For Sale No1 Music DK
> Guitarbroker.net for guitar parts including guitar bodies necks pick-ups and anything that will go on or in a guitar
> ...


Link 1: The guitar is to much to make it worth while. 
Link 2: I havent emailed him yet. 
Link 3: I remember finding that page
Link 4: I emailed and got a cannot deliver to send email.

Thank you for you info.
So far i have 660.00 tied up in this guitar.
I got a second estimate to redo the fretboard and thats 240.00+tax. Compared to a 400.00+tax.
Quoted Electronics set up and install 100.00 which seems to be the going rate.

It seems to be i can get it done cheap or get it done right. Of the two luthiers i have been too they dont want me to spend to much money on this guitar. In a 2010 buyers guide if i remember correct: The top end price 750-800 in top condition- low end 650.

So im going to max out very quickly. I like the guitar alot. But i hate the position I am in with this guitar.
Dan


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Dan578867 said:


> Link 1: The guitar is to much to make it worth while.
> Link 2: I havent emailed him yet.
> Link 3: I remember finding that page
> Link 4: I emailed and got a cannot deliver to send email.
> ...


Shame about that tail. You will need to find an original and CNC some. Just like a car, you wont ever get back out what you put in, but then that is the nature of the love eh  However, I am willing to bet there are other Goya lovers out there, and to have a good reproduction for a few of the parts will pay for itself so you could offset your investment in that way.

Good call on the blender, I'd not thought of that one  Only way to know is try it. You may need to try a few out, you may end up just using the buttons and making your own mechanical switches under them etc.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Through my research I have found what the wiring would look like and what the original switches looked like so i have the idea of things its just get the cash and doing it. I found them on the Vintage Axe forum but its not as hot as this forum site. The guy had sold the guitar after the pictures were taken. So my guess is if he had it i may have gotten the parts i needed. Who knows eh?
Dan


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Serendipity. One afternoon you will walk into Value Village and there will be the body of one, no neck, scratched up and only 29.95!


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

I went back to Vintage Goya and emailed who ever has a email on the website i think only one of 5 made it to a persons email box.
I have set a bunch of saved searches on kijiji across canada and ebay. Amazon has not been too fruitful.
Dan


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

have you thought about putting it back together with different style pickups?

Stuff that would be on the original but that would make it play.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hell, I think any money spent would be worth it just to play with that wild PU switching system! Otherwise, that is one cool instrument. Personally, I would try to keep it as stock as possible even if you have to compromise with Mustang pickups or something. That kind of vintage is so important to keep alive in that it's a snapshot of a time when no one really knew what an electric guitar could be. It was a time of experimentation and niave good luck in design. A lot of "vintage" is still the same trash as it was when it was new. But there are so many companies that put out good to great guitars that just didn't catch on at the time. This should be a fun, even if sometimes tedious and frustrating, project.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You say you have the wrong tail piece for your Goya. If the one you have looks like the one on this Rangemaster then you probably have the right one.









When I saw the round hole in the body I thought trem spring. The volume knob, as someone said, looks like it could have come off a radio of that time...I have a few and the tuning knob on the RCA Globe Trotter looks closest. Check out second hand stores, pawn shops etc. for those. Same for the push buttons. Another place to check for parts are small music stores and places that repair/restore guitars in your area. You never know what someone might have in a box sitting under a bench somewhere. Yard sales can be productive too if you take the time to talk to the people and ask a few questions. I now have two of "grandpas" old tube amps, an old tube turn-table and the Saturn guitar just by asking questions. A tip for when you're looking for things, have a few pictures of your guitar and what it should look like on your cell phone. Makes it easier when you're talking to the people in the music stores and shops. Also, as Keeper said, one day when you least expect it, you could trip over one. And 'cause we're just plain nice folks here we'll keep an eye out for things too.
Just read bluzfish's post so I'll add another suggestion for the pups. I believe some of the Tiesco/Kawia guitars had goldfoil pups that looked similar.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Electraglide said:


> You say you have the wrong tail piece for your Goya. If the one you have looks like the one on this Rangemaster then you probably have the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alrighty Thank you all for your support this is awesome. Through my research the tremolo piece in the guitar above is the piece i need. 
Story 1
I called a guy in california and he suggest fender mustang/ bulllet bass pup's and a 3 way switch for each and a 3way for the tone. that way i would get all the same options as before.

Story 2
I was talking to a guy from south america on another forum and he had one it had wiring problems "" and he sold to his buddy dirt cheap but in the end his buddy wouldnt sell it to me.

So i am up one and down one. I am keeping a eye out for parts now and then. 
I tried a gretch hollow body it was a bit awkward in size so i am maybe concerned on the goya but it looks good.
Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Update:
Someone has listed a Rangemaster on The Gear Page (thank you smorgdonkey) and I have sent him a message to see if i can aquire a complete guitar and then figure out what to do with selling mine because the money is tight as to compesate the price of the other. Wish me luck boys.
Cheers Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Update:
I purchased the one in California for 850.00US shipping included. Same style as the one above but no tremelo just a ordinary archtop tailpiece.
I am waiting on a tremelo that a man in calgary has to find that I can purchase and then list the other guitar on either kijiji or ebay.
Thank you everyone for your help.
Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Update: 
Well with the other halfs decision we got the Goya from California it was worth it. Brought both goya's to legend guitars the plan has been made. For now I'm keeping both goya and going to sell my strat when I get a round to it. We can use the tailpiece. 
Pickups he's thinking razors I don't know yet myself.
One master volume. Two tone pots and one switch. Similar to a les paul. Crossing my fingers on the tremelo.
The complete Goya is also a reference of specs for the incomplete Goya.
That's the scoop.
Cheers boys
Dan


----------

